
Informative YouTube channels - sandersaar
https://medium.com/@bibblio_org/60-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-smarter-44d8315c2548
======
rayalez
Great list!

The biggest channel that's missing is, obviously, khan academy.

Here's my list that I would like to add(with the HN crowd in mind):

\- Khan Academy
([https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy))

\- Backyard Brains
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCICLIvkj29GG63NpA3K2Elw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCICLIvkj29GG63NpA3K2Elw))

\- DEFCONConference
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Om9kAkl32dWlDSNlDS9Iw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Om9kAkl32dWlDSNlDS9Iw))
- DEFCON talks.

\- Emacs rocks
([https://www.youtube.com/user/emacsrocks](https://www.youtube.com/user/emacsrocks))
- brilliant emacs tutorials. (watch older videos, recent ones are tutorials on
Clojure).

\- MIT OpenCourseWare
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBb1b_L6zDS3xTUrIALZOw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBb1b_L6zDS3xTUrIALZOw))
- MIT lectures

\- Y Combinator
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg))
- startup interviews

\- How to Start a
Startup([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxIJaCMEptJjxmmQgGFsnCg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxIJaCMEptJjxmmQgGFsnCg))
- brilliant course about startups from YC

Not HN-related:

\- Dean Leysen
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYDsDpSWZUJdTtQoRFRQZzA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYDsDpSWZUJdTtQoRFRQZzA))
- Essays on science and trivia, very fun.

\-
FZDSCHOOL([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbdyjrrJAjDIACjCsjAGFAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbdyjrrJAjDIACjCsjAGFAA))
- Fantastic painting tutorials.

\- Proko
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClM2LuQ1q5WEc23462tQzBg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClM2LuQ1q5WEc23462tQzBg))
- Also great painting tutorials

I hope you guys can suggest some more.

~~~
chestervonwinch
For the mathematically inclined, this channel has some of best videos I've
seen on machine learning (and other topics):

mathematicalmonk -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcAtD_VYwcYwVbTdvArsm7w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcAtD_VYwcYwVbTdvArsm7w)

~~~
rndn
These two are new and hot:

Mathologer -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg)

Welch Labs -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Taylorns34](https://www.youtube.com/user/Taylorns34)

------
deutronium
Ben Krasnow's applied science channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333](https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333)

Should definitely be in there!

------
douche
I hate watching video, generally - please just write up your points in an
article or blog post. At the very least, post the script you obviously wrote
up and read from. This is particularly infuriating for tutorials on how to
use/configure a piece of software, especially if it involves running any sh
commands. I really don't want to sit there and scrub through the youtube video
to try and find the one point I can get the full command on the terminal in a
visible, focused area.

That being said, I do occasionally watch Computerphile youtube videos.

~~~
armenarmen
I agree. Reading is so much faster, and control-f is my best friend, I might
feel differently if videos were more easily searchable but probably not.

~~~
slikts
I have YouTube set to 1.5x tempo by default (with an extension), and watch
things at 2x if possible (Ctrl+> is the keyboard shortcut for upping the
tempo). Reading is still faster, but not by that much. Ctrl+F is still a
problem, though, but for that you can typically find a different source.

~~~
slikts
The shortcut is actually Shift+>.

------
snake_plissken
'Bout to drop a real gem...

mrpete222 AKA TUBALCAIN -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKLIIdKEpjAnn8E76KP7sQg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKLIIdKEpjAnn8E76KP7sQg)

I haven't come across anything as informative as this channel. This guy has a
seriously badass machine shop and has videos about milling parts, how to use
different tools, creating various things and general machine shop topics like
how to care for drill bits.

Among other things, he milled his own miniature steam engine: Part I -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1t24sxjdZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1t24sxjdZU)

------
goldcountry
I'm surprised they left out The Engineer Guy.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp33ZprO0Ck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp33ZprO0Ck)

Not very prolific, but interesting and in-depth explanations of all sorts of
engineering topics - from the function of microwave ovens (that's the link up
there ^ ) to what keeps nuclear weapons from proliferating.

------
Houshalter
Here's a few more:

EngineerGuy:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo)
Really cool videos about the engineering behind all kinds of things. I'm
surprised it's not on this list.

C0nc0rdance:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/C0nc0rdance](https://www.youtube.com/user/C0nc0rdance)
In depth videos about science, mostly.

Some other stuff people on HN might find interesting:

Shamus Young:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ShamusYoung](https://www.youtube.com/user/ShamusYoung)
Not many videos, but the some of the ones that are there are interesting. Some
stuff on procedural generation and game design in general.

Creature Mann:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kjlg74](https://www.youtube.com/user/kjlg74) A
lot of videos on computer simulations of evolution, but also some videos
explaining computer science stuff.

NitrogenFingers:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NitrogenFingers](https://www.youtube.com/user/NitrogenFingers)
This is really niche because he mostly does stuff with the computercraft mod
of minecraft. But the stuff he does is really impressive. He has videos on
doing all sorts of cool things with this mod, from building an email server,
to 3d computer graphics, simple video games, a 3d printer, and a robot butler.

------
prezjordan
You _need_ to check out Numberphile if you have even the tiniest bit of love
for recreational math.

~~~
balls187
Their vids on the math in Futurama/Simpsons is worth the sub alone!

------
majani
In a world where the blatantly fraudulent sixpackshortcuts[1] is the biggest
fitness channel on YouTube, I feel that a list of informative fitness channels
is paramount. The only ones I've found so far are ScottHermanFitness and
JuggernautFitnessTV

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7YOSl4UkTU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7YOSl4UkTU)

~~~
logicallee
I was curious what you meant by "blatantly fraudulent", as in, I thought
surely this must just be your own opinion.

I clicked through, and it really is "blatantly" fraudulent, like they're not
even hiding it a little bit. (Folks, picture "Imagine if you could literally
live forever, as in, never die, not at age 70, not at age 90, and still look
like you're 18 years old." type speech.)

------
slaxman
I can't recommend Veritasium and CGP Grey enough. They are amazing YouTube
Channels! Check out this video where Veritasium explains Quantum Entanglement.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuvK-
od647c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuvK-od647c)

It amazes me how he explains something so difficult in less than 10 minutes!

------
e0m
Confreaks -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWnPjmqvljcafA0z2U1fwKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWnPjmqvljcafA0z2U1fwKQ)
Is a really good collection of tech conference talks.

~~~
icpmacdo
I like them but it seems like 75% rails, any other good channels of talks on
other languages?

------
slikts
As someone who frequently watches videos, changing the tempo is very
underrated, as there's usually no good reason to waste time watching people
talk at their natural speed. I used to do this with VLC (it can stream
YouTube), but YouTube's HTML5 player now implements tempo adjustment as well,
and I use the ImprovedTube Chrome extension to set the tempo to 1.5x by
default. It can be conveniently changed with the keyboard as well (Ctrl+< and
Ctrl+>). Discovering this has been a game changer with regard to watching
technical videos.

~~~
slikts
The shortcuts are actually Shift+> and Shift+<.

------
rwinn
Another great channel is Cody's Lab.

It's basically a guy doing Minecraft IRL, digging, mining ore, smelting it
building tools etc. Even a video on how to make gunpowder from hay and your
own pee!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/theCodyReeder](https://www.youtube.com/user/theCodyReeder)

------
rancur
I found Film Riot's humor to be sufficiently disjointed that it was
destructive to my orderly-thinking habits. I also didn't like the lead
presenter's personality. He has everything, except a compatible (to me) reason
to live.

So I protect myself from it, and chose more organized, humane content.

------
mobiuscog
I'd like to add Making Games With Ben:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/makinggameswithben](https://www.youtube.com/user/makinggameswithben)

A really nice paced (I think) set of tutorials going through modern C++ & Open
GL.

------
sremani
I know it is not for every one, but Stratfor
([https://www.youtube.com/user/STRATFORvideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/STRATFORvideo))
has enriched my geo-political world view.

------
100timesthis
Really interesting channel about Geopolitics: Kaspian Report
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwnKziETDbHJtx78nIkfYug](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwnKziETDbHJtx78nIkfYug)

------
e0m
Also Xidnaf has super interesting videos about linguistics -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Xidnaf/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/Xidnaf/featured)

------
kelukelugames
60 youtube channels that will make you think you are getting smarter.

~~~
ching_wow_ka
If you're going to say something like that, you might as well explain why you
think that way.

They seem to fill the void between in-depth study and knowing absolutely
nothing.

~~~
mc808
A good experiment might be to watch 1,000 hours of educational videos and see
if you've actually learned enough to test out of an introductory course on the
subject. I could see that happening with, say, Khan Academy, but less so with
the various popular "wow, science!" types of videos.

~~~
legohead
I've watched probably 1000 hours of woodworking videos. I even bought a whole
shop of tools.

When I get an urge to make something, I go into the garage, and freeze. How do
I put two pieces of wood together again?

~~~
Namrog84
Do you think if you had read the 1000 hours of wood working books that you'd
be any better off?

There clearly comes a point that even in depth studying of a topic has limited
ability to translate to real world skill. Very few things can translate well
from study go skill.

------
spike021
PatrickJMT's channel, which is included on the linked list, is an amazing
channel. Helped me through a few math classes in college so far. I highly
recommend checking out that one.

------
AndrewOMartin
GrandIllusions for gentle and peaceful demonstrations of toys.

Lindybeige for minimal monologues to camera about historical and warfare
misconceptions, and swing dancing.

------
Namrog84
I'm glad numberphile was on there as its one of my favorites. They do a great
job

------
legohead
I've been watching this YouTube channel phenomenon develop. Not quite sure how
it's going to end up, but it's fascinating.

One example: I don't watch TV, but I love watching late show clips on YouTube.
Jimmy Kimmel, Conan, Jimmy Fallon. Their channels are pretty good. They upload
portions of the show, and I can quickly gauge by the title if I'm interested.
I would have never watched any of this footage if not for their YouTube
channels.

Fallon:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/latenight](https://www.youtube.com/user/latenight)

Conan:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/teamcoco](https://www.youtube.com/user/teamcoco)

Kimmel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/JimmyKimmelLive](https://www.youtube.com/user/JimmyKimmelLive)

I watched Smarter Every Day grow from a small userbase to giant, along with
all these other "learning" channels mentioned in the article. These guys are
setting up Patreons now and getting paid per video, some of them a lot of
money, and so they are really incentivized to produce quality, which is also
an interesting recent development.

There is just so much good content on YouTube it's crazy. My daughters love
watching How To Cook That
([https://www.youtube.com/user/howtocookthat](https://www.youtube.com/user/howtocookthat)).
The fact our children have access to such an enormous amount of interesting
content is mind-boggling to me. And it's really only just beginning.

Educational/learning channels that should have been included:

AvE - metal&wood working, amazing tool reviews, hilarious guy -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil](https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil)

taofledermaus - stuff with mercury, shoots strange projectiles out of a
shotgun -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/taofledermaus](https://www.youtube.com/user/taofledermaus)

King of Random - lots of interesting random builds, nice quick format -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814](https://www.youtube.com/user/01032010814)

Woodworking (&metal) Channels:

Diresta - this guy... makes everything look easy -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jimmydiresta](https://www.youtube.com/user/jimmydiresta)

Izzy Swan - woodworker pro who has recently switched to doing YT full time -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/rusticman1973](https://www.youtube.com/user/rusticman1973)

I Build It - personal favorite - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzGbp-
rRVNwyFhn9gHoZr5g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzGbp-rRVNwyFhn9gHoZr5g)

Matthias Wandel - everyone in the community knows this guy, can make anything
-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel)

Marius Hornberger - similar feel to Matthias -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn7lavsPdVGV0qmEEBT6NyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn7lavsPdVGV0qmEEBT6NyA)

AWE Me - pros making amazing weapons, nice quick format -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/AweMeChannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/AweMeChannel)

Alain Vaillancourt - check out his workshop build -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/lgosseuxdbois](https://www.youtube.com/user/lgosseuxdbois)

Shop Time/Peter Brown - does crazy projects -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kludge1977](https://www.youtube.com/user/kludge1977)

Make - maker channel, features lots of guys from other popular channels making
stuff, and their own stuff -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/makemagazine](https://www.youtube.com/user/makemagazine)

Slingshot Channel/Joerg Sprave - makes all kinds of crazy gadgets with wood -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave](https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave)

\---

Anyway, that is more than enough to get started (I have a couple dozen more).
I didn't find all these guys at once, they will mention each other, and
provide links in the description.

~~~
GeorgeKap
I think I'm subscribed to most of those channels, haven't stumbled upon
Vaillancourt yet though – time to brush off my french.

If you heaven't already, check out the Post Apocalyptic Inventor
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDbWmfrwmzn1ZsGgrYRUxoA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDbWmfrwmzn1ZsGgrYRUxoA))
– seems to be right up your alley.

------
drb311
Dear HN...

What's the best way to get smart? Watching? Reading? Or something else?

~~~
agumonkey
I get smart by being against the wall. Maybe a sign of internet ADD. I've
tried reading, rarely worked. I watched tons of talks, sometimes deeply
inspiring, most of the time the equivalent of a TV show for emacs nerds. I
learned the most in crysis (bricked os, fubared hdd, proving for interviews,
having a client).

ps: btw, try MOOCs, it had a positive effect on me, people compared it to IRL
college, but I found the irc channels more open to discussing problems,
replaying classes very good when your brains shuts down, the self pacing
valuable too.

~~~
rndn
Do MOOCs have their own IRC channels?

~~~
agumonkey
Not official ones (at least in 2012), only people deciding to gather at some
newly named room like #proglang, #progfun, #coursera-foo.. Usually around 40
persons speaking at peak, 10-20 regulars. From lost noob to almost rockstar
(we had the pleasure to have a c++ standard co-author in #progfun).

------
blumkvist
I picked up
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thephilosophytube](https://www.youtube.com/user/thephilosophytube)

Seems cool.

Here's one of mine. It's about statistics (psychographics mostly) models
implemented in R. Some undergrad level psychology lectures included, but the
stats are pretty advanced.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMdihazndR0f9XBoSXWqnYg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMdihazndR0f9XBoSXWqnYg)

------
stefantalpalaru
Erudition and intelligence are different things.

------
glxc
weight loss pills that really work!

